# Sore on Peacock Lip?



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I recently moved a peacock to a 10g until he chills out (he was trying to breed in the tank even with the females removed, and was getting aggressive). I used an emperor 400 that has been running for months from another tank on the 10g. Here is a picture of his lip:


borleyi lip by Dr Frey, on Flickr

Any ideas? I've noticed these on occasion before on other fish but usually they go away in a couple days. This one is a little worse than normal, and there aren't any other fish in the tank so i'm not sure what could have caused it. Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I see similiar wounds on my fish,it is when they fight and are in a lip lock.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Makes sense. Anything you do to help it heal? I don't really want to add melafix, i did however just add some aquarium salt. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

Keep him isolated for a few days and he'll be fine. The less stress the quicker he'll heal and the less chance there will be for secondary infections.


----------

